# Netbeans IDE nichtverwendete variablen und imports



## Thanni (6. Apr 2004)

hallo ihrse

gibt es bei netbeans eine einstellungsmöglichkeit 
deklariarte aber nicht verwendete variablen anzuzeigen oder imports die nicht mehr verwendet werden an zu zeigen damit man die rauslöschen kann ?

durch intensives testen und ausprobieren kann sich bei größeren programmen ja ein bissel ansammeln 


gruß thanni


----------



## Mick (6. Apr 2004)

Also mit Eclipse geht das ...

*schnellduckundwegrenn*


----------



## Thanni (6. Apr 2004)

Mick hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mit Eclipse geht das ...
> 
> *schnellduckundwegrenn*




aaaaaaaaahhhh *hinterherwetzundmeuchelwennindiehändebekomm*


bei netbens bestimmt auch irgendwie weiss nur nicht wo ich das aktivieren kann inden optionen 


gruß thanni


----------

